# Excruciating iui procedure/ closed cervix mouth.



## harshika (May 21, 2007)

Hi All,

Today had my very first iui procedure but it didnt go as expected at all because the doc discovered the mouth of my cervix smaller than a pin hole. She tried to get the cervix to dilate and that procedure alone killed me.......it was truly a nightmare and i kept screaming in pain. My doc is an excellent one and so were the astt nurses, but it had to be done, she kept comforting me and encouraging me to relax and was most apologetic....she was very frustrated and tried several times to put in some semen and finally wasnt too sure if anything much went in at all. What a loss of time ,money and effort!! Not to mention the unimaginable pain. For  a moment it got so bad that I asked her to stop as I decided I didnt want  a baby. To give credit to my doc, she didnt want to abandon the whole thing without trying her best.....anyhow, if we dont concive this month I will need dilation surgery first. So , can anyone tell me if theres anything like that? Is it painful? Im rather traumatised right now. Am now on 2ww but frankly couldnt be bothered!! I consider my pain threshold to be quite high, but this one was a killer. On the other hand I dont want to discourage anyone who is considering iui, as my case is now different with all that cervix problem. Im given to believe that its actually quite a smooth sailing preocedure and hardly any pain....im desperately hoping i get a bfp , cos i dont think i can go thru that.

any coments welcome


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi there

I sympathise with you. i have a pinhole cervix aswell. when i had my hycosy scan i was in horrendous pain as they had loads of trouble getting through my cervix, i was in tears and squeezing the poor nurses hand so tight. having said that fortunately my cervix is just big enough for iui to have gone smoothly with no pain at all.
after my hycosy they said that they will try iui but if they had difficulty i would need a dilation operation which i believe was called a hysteroscopy. It would have been a day procedure under general anaesthetic.

try to stay positive, it only takes 1 little swimmer to find its way. 

best of luck for this tx. 

eimer


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
I am so sorry the procedure was painful. 

There is a query about cervical dilation on the peer thread (sorry I don't know how to post a link).

Has she told you to ttc today?  We were told to do it naturally for a couple of days afterwards (if you can face it, I couldn't always)

good luck       
strawbs xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I can empathise with you in my trial embryo transfer (had IVF/ICSI) but the ET is the same principle of a catheter through the cervix and releasing the egg or sperm.
I had a horrendous time like you, tears rolling down my face, filling my ears! so I couldn't really hear the Dr.  She had difficulty getting the speculum in to start (my practice nurse friend said long speculum are easier to manoeuvre if there are problem cervix's to visualise).  Then she tried 4 times to get the catheter in and in the end used a clamp to grab hold of the cervix.  It was very painful and I bled for 4 days afterwards. She was then suggested I took Valium before my ET.  I requested that another Dr do the actual procedure and he found it ok but did suggest that I have my cervix dilated.  

I had my hysteroscopy (which is a look inside the uterus and they see if there is anything like polyps/fibroids and measure the uterine cavity) and they dilated my cervix at the same time- it was as a day case under GA, and had no pain afterwards just a bit of bleeding no heavier than a period on day 1.

Best of luck
L x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya 
firstly  to you as I know how painful it is!

When I had my Hycosy it was excruciating and really put me off having tx for a while after. I consider myself to have a high pain tolerance but that went way above it. 

I'm sorry I cant help with your dilation question but just wanted to say you arent alone and to send you a 

xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

I had the same problem on my 2nd NHS iui - told it was "pinhole" cervix, even though the first one had been fine!

The good news is, I had 2 further iuis & 3 ivfs & didn't have the problem again - didn't need dilation.  I did make sure I took migraleve pain paracetemol based pain killer before I had the next iui!

The private clinic were really reassuring (where I had the next procedures) & I felt ok - they told me that there was no physical problem, prob just the instrument used and the technique.

Don't give up - ask about the pain killers you can take before hand.

That's assuming of course you'll need another go!  

Good luck & try & chill out on your 2ww    

Jess x


----------



## harshika (May 21, 2007)

Hello ladies...

Thanks so much for those very helpful inputs.....i can see my post seems incoherent kinds..sorry i was in immense pain when i wrote it. I really thought I was the only one in the whole world who suffered this....so im completely weird ! 
Im hoping I wont have to go thru all of it again.....and hoping we all get our much deserved bfp's....
many thanks
harshika


----------

